# رسالة تعزية لكل قلب حزين



## مسيحية مصرية (4 يوليو 2011)

*رسالة تعزية لكل قلب حزين


أنه يعرف ما فى داخلك*

* قد تكون مريضاً .. وحيداً .. قلقاً .. يائساً .. خائفاً و أمام الناس*
* تحاول أن تظهر باسماً .. متماسكاً ! *

* قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك*
* أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً ! *

* قد تأكل كل ما تشتهى نفسك .. و كل ما يشبع جسدك .. و لكن*
* بعد أن تأكل و تشبع .. تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. كئيباً .. *

* جائعاً ! *
* قد تكون غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء .. *
* و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبك*
* بالأمان و راحة البال .. و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال الدنيا كلها*
* أن تعطيه لك ! *

* قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك .. و يحسدك*
* الناس على ما وصلت إليه .. و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك*
* شىء تحتاجه .. أكثر بكثير من كل ما حصلت عليه ! *
* قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً*
* و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب .. *
* أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا بوجودى فى داخلك ! *

* مهما كنت .. مهما فعلت .. مهما أصبحت .. فهناك فى داخلك صوت ! *
* صوت يطاردك .. يناشدك .. لا يفارقك ! *

* صوت يدوى فى داخلك منذ مولدك .. و حتى الآن ! *

* صوت سائراً معك سنوات و سنوات .. بصبر .. بحُب .. و حنان ! *
* لم ييأس و أنت تهمله ! لم يغضب و أنت تُبعده ! *

* صوت عنيد .. صابر .. يشاركك منامك و يقظتك .. دائماً معك .. *
* هادئاً .. ضارعاً .. متوسلاً .. راجياً .. هامساً .. قائلاً : *
* لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا ذهبت*
* إلى أقاصى الأرض ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك .. *
* لأننى احببتك ! *

* إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُحبك جداً .. و يعرف كل شىء عنك .. *
* كل شىء .. حتى ما فى داخلك .. صدقنى .. إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك ! *

*يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك .. سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك .. *
* يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و يئن قلبه .. و هو*
* يسمع بُكائك ! *

* إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُريد أن يمسح كل دمعة من عيونك .. *
* و يأخذك فى أحضانه .. و يملأ داخلك بروحه و شفائه و فرحه و سلامه ! *
* إنه صوت إله .. أب .. قال عنه أوغسطينوس .. *
* النفس القلقه الخائفة التعبانة الحزينة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً ! *
* لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع المسيح .. ليموت على الصليب .. من أجلى وأجلك .. لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يوحنا3 ( *

* جاء يسوع و مات و قام لتكون لك حياة .. و يكون لك أفضل .. *
* و الآن .. إنه يقف على باب قلبك .. و رغبة قلبه أن تفتح له .. *
* ليدخل ! إنه يُريد أن يُعطيك حياة جديدة .. حياة أفضل .. صدقنى أفضل جداً .. وأعظم جداً .. حياة مثل حياته مملؤة بالروح القدس .. حياة ليس فيها للجسد مكان .. و فيها إجابات لكل*
* التساؤلات .. و بها تنتهى و إلى الأبد من داخلك كل علامات حيرة و الأستفهام .. حياة غالبة .. منتصرة .. مثمرة .. ليس فيها للمرض و الموت و الحزن مكان ! لأنها حياة الروح .. *
* حياة أولاد الله ! و من يستطيع أن يَمس شعره من أولاده ! *
* آه .. لو تعلم .. روعة الحياة المسيحية عندما يسودها الروح ! *
* صدقنى .. ستجد فى داخلك سلام لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك ! *
* و سيمتلىء قلبك بفرح لا يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذه منك ! *
* صدقنى .. ستتعجب جداً من نفسك عندما تنظر ورائك .. إلى حياتك الماضية .. و تجد نفسك قد أضعت سنوات عُمرك .. و أنت تلهث وراء سراب و أشياء جسدية ! حتى لو كانت فى*
* ظاهرها .. روحية ! *
* أشياء كانت ستأخذك بعيداً .. بعيداً .. جداً .. عن الطريق الوحيد المؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية ! *
* يسوع وحده هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ به ( يوحنا 14 ) *

* فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه .. اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدميه و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت .. فهناك دم إسمه دم يسوع المسيح يطهر من كل خطية ( يوحنا1 ( *

* إنه يريد أن تتكلم معه الآن .. ببساطة .. بإيمان صغير .. جداً .. بندم و إحتياج .. بجوع و إشتياق .. أطلب منه أن يدخل و يسكن قلبك التعبان .. وتأكد تماماً .. أن من يُقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً ( يوحنا6 ( *

* إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك*
* يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية .. *
* شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً*
* جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا*
* عندك منزلاً ( يوحنا 14 ( *
* صدقنى .. سيسكنوا معك دائماً .. فى داخلك



منقووووووووول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

جميل  يا مسيحية

شكراااااا على  الرسالة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اليعازر (4 يوليو 2011)

*فعلاً رسالة معزية

شكرا مسيحية 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2011)

جميل 

ميرسى ليك 

الرب يباركك ​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (4 يوليو 2011)

كلمات رائعة جدا الله يبارك بيك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يوليو 2011)

حلو اوي 
ميرسي كتيييييير
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2011)

*رساله جميله وفي وقتها*

*ميرسي ليكي كتير*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا للكلام المعزي*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا مسيحية
> 
> شكراااااا على  الرسالة الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا أستاذى ع مرورك الرائع


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*حميل يا مسيحيه

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *فعلاً رسالة معزية
> 
> شكرا مسيحية
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



شكرا ع مرورك الرب يباركك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> جميل
> 
> ميرسى ليك
> 
> الرب يباركك ​



شكرا يا سوسو يا قمر ع المرور الرب يباركك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> كلمات رائعة جدا الله يبارك بيك



شكرا عاشقة البحر ع مرورك الرائع


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حلو اوي
> ميرسي كتيييييير
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



الرب يباركك شكرا ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *رساله جميله وفي وقتها*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي كتير*​



الرب يباركك و يفرح قلبك دائما شكرا ع مرورك


----------



## lovely dove (5 يوليو 2011)

رسالة معزية جدا
جات في وقتها 
ربنا يباركك مسيحية​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *شكرا للكلام المعزي*
> *الرب يباركك*



شكرا حبيبتى ع المرور ربنا يعزيكى و يفرحك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> رسالة معزية جدا
> جات في وقتها
> ربنا يباركك مسيحية​


 
شكرا يا حبيبتى ع المرور الرب يباركك و يعزيكى


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (6 يوليو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *حميل يا مسيحيه
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> *​



شكرا لحضرتك ع المرور الرب يباركك و يفرحك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 يوليو 2011)

جميله جدا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (7 يوليو 2011)

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووى اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رااااااااااااائع جداااا​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2011)

جميل جداا ورااائع
شكرااا للرساله الجميله
  ربنا يباركك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> جميله جدا ربنا يباركك​



شكرا يا قمراية الرب يباركك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> حلو اوووووووووووووووووووى اووووووووووووووووى



انت أحلى شكرا حبيبتى ع المرور


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جداا ورااائع
> شكرااا للرساله الجميله
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا أستاذى ع المرور الرب يباركك


----------



## وردة يسوع (10 يوليو 2011)

نفسي حزينة علي خطيتي ببكي علي ايامي الكتيرة الي عدت من غير توبه اكيده الرب قادر يقبل توبتي ويعرفني طريقه ؛ارجو منكم ان تكتبوا طرق التوبة


----------



## شميران (10 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا ياحبيبتي وشكرا لك والرب يبارك حياتج


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> نفسي حزينة علي خطيتي ببكي علي ايامي الكتيرة الي عدت من غير توبه اكيده الرب قادر يقبل توبتي ويعرفني طريقه ؛ارجو منكم ان تكتبوا طرق التوبة



الرب يعزيك و فى منتدى المرشد الروحى ممكن حضرتك هناك ممكن لو رأيي انا شايفة ان حضرتك فعلا فى طريق التوبة طالما عرفت خطيتك و ندمت و بكيت و أعتقد ان لسنا جميعا نبكى ع خطايانا لذلك استغل هذا و أعترف بالخطية و هذا رأيي لكن فى هذا المنتدى يوجد من أجدر منى للأجابة ع حضرتك 
شكرا ع مرورك ربنا معاك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 يوليو 2011)

شميران قال:


> جميل جدا ياحبيبتي وشكرا لك والرب يبارك حياتج



شكرا شميران ع المرور الرب يباركك


----------



## white.angel (11 يوليو 2011)

*مايهم هو ان ندرك خطايانا ... ونحاول ان ننفضها ... *
*لا ان نستمر ونتعمق فى فعلها ... حتى لا تقتلنا فى يوم من الايام*
*فالشهوه ... سريعه ... مثيره .. لا ترغب سوى فى ان تتحقق ... *
*ولكن متعتها .. تدوم ساعه ... والمها سنه .. وموتها دهر ... *​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (11 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *مايهم هو ان ندرك خطايانا ... ونحاول ان ننفضها ... *
> *لا ان نستمر ونتعمق فى فعلها ... حتى لا تقتلنا فى يوم من الايام*
> *فالشهوه ... سريعه ... مثيره .. لا ترغب سوى فى ان تتحقق ... *
> *ولكن متعتها .. تدوم ساعه ... والمها سنه .. وموتها دهر ... *​



 شكرا حبيبتى لمشاركتك الجميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## وردة يسوع (12 يوليو 2011)

الرب قادر علي مسح كل دمعة من عيوننا ؛وقادر يلمس كل قلب منا بالتعزية والصبر وقوة الاحتمال علي ارض الشقاء لان الارض ليس موضع راحة للاولاد الله بل ارض شقاء فقادر الله يعبر بينا لملكوته الذي فيه دموع ولا حزن ولا بكاء بل ترانيم الملائكة والراحة ؛مد ايدك يا يسوع ونجينا من افكار ابليس لانه كالاسد يجول حول اولادك للسقوط بهم في الهاوية ؛؛اشكرك يارب علي جميع الاحوال امين


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (15 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> الرب قادر علي مسح كل دمعة من عيوننا ؛وقادر يلمس كل قلب منا بالتعزية والصبر وقوة الاحتمال علي ارض الشقاء لان الارض ليس موضع راحة للاولاد الله بل ارض شقاء فقادر الله يعبر بينا لملكوته الذي فيه دموع ولا حزن ولا بكاء بل ترانيم الملائكة والراحة ؛مد ايدك يا يسوع ونجينا من افكار ابليس لانه كالاسد يجول حول اولادك للسقوط بهم في الهاوية ؛؛اشكرك يارب علي جميع الاحوال امين



الرب يباركك و يقويك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

> صوت عنيد .. صابر .. يشاركك منامك و يقظتك .. دائماً معك ..
> هادئاً .. ضارعاً .. متوسلاً .. راجياً .. هامساً .. قائلاً :
> لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا ذهبت
> إلى أقاصى الأرض ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك ..
> لأننى احببتك !



حلوة اووووووووووووووووي الكلمات دي بجد 
معزية جدا
مرسي يا قمر على الموضوع التحفة ده
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك تعب محبتك
اذكريني في صلاتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
ينقل للمرشد الروحى​*


----------

